# Shadowcast 18 owners



## Nick_TX27 (Apr 27, 2021)

Join the Ankona and salt marsh owners Facebook group. Marcus is a captain and owner in PA/Rockport. I know another guy with an 18 who fishes in Rockport. I just bought a 16. Taking it to Port A next week for the first time.


----------



## Mardar1 (Aug 7, 2019)

I own a 2016 Shadowcast 16 and are running it from the Galveston bay system down to Port A. This is starting by third year. Please feel feel to call or email
the 18, same hull as 16 but longer. As a one or two man it has a number of qualities, but also some issues
281 900 3287 Jim


----------

